# Solved: Steps to factory restore ASUS laptop?



## Rose_Petal (Aug 25, 2012)

As I was unable to find any solution to my laptop sound problems (here)I'm going to try reset it. I don't know if that'll make a difference but willing to try. I've never had to do that before so I'm a little apprehensive.

I know I have to hit F9 when it's starting up then it opens "Asus Preload wizard" but I don't know what option to select...it gave me the following:
1.Recover Windows to first partition only
2.Recover Windows to entire HD
3.Recover Windows to entire HD with two partitions

Which one?
Also, I do not have any recovery CDs, do I need them to do this reset?
How long will it take to complete?
Thanks.


----------



## Rose_Petal (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh, also - I use Norton 360, if I reset will I be able to re-install it without any problems? ...it says it can be used up to 3 times and this laptop is the 3rd machine I've installed it on. Can I save the settings or anything like that?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are still able to boot into your operating system I strongly advise to make your set of Recovery DVDs or CDs now. It will take two or three DVDs or dozens of CDs.

How is your hard drive partitioned now? That may influence how you want to Recover.


----------



## Rose_Petal (Aug 25, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> If you are still able to boot into your operating system I strongly advise to make your set of Recovery DVDs or CDs now. It will take two or three DVDs or dozens of CDs.
> 
> How is your hard drive partitioned now? That may influence how you want to Recover.


I'm not sure...I know nothing about partitions


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you still able to boot into your operating system? If so, you could attach a screen shot of the Disk Management window. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## Rose_Petal (Aug 25, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Are you still able to boot into your operating system? If so, you could attach a screen shot of the Disk Management window. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


Yes I am able to boot my computer. However it won't let me make my recovery DVDs, everytime I try to run the program it gives errors. It won't let me unintall the program either so I'm kind of stuck. Are the recovery DVDs necessary to restore to factory settings?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You need a set of Recovery DVDs if and only if you cannot use the Recovery Partition. Since the "Asus Preload wizard" opens I am *assuming* that you have one and can still use it. Someday (maybe sooner than later) you may have to contact Asus to see if you can buy (or persuade them to send you free) a set of Recovery DVDs.

I am puzzled by your hard drive. I do not understand if the Recovery partition is completely hidden or if it is really that first partition and it is not really empty.

You apparently are not using the DATA partition. Given what you said earlier my guess is that it was partitioned that way by Asus and you were not even aware that it is there. If that is the case you can leave it alone or reuse it for something else.

The safest thing for you to do is to Recover Windows to the OS partition only. While it is not really the first partition on the drive, it is the first one to which Windows assigned a drive letter ("C"), so that is _probably_ what is meant by "1.Recover Windows to first partition only." Please note that I said "probably" and I really mean that it is my best *guess*. Given the choices I would cross my fingers and try that.

I've never done one of these Recoveries, but my expectation is that it will take ten to 30 minutes, with an hour being maximum.

See this site to see how to make sure you have the Norton 360 key so that you can reinstall it. (I'm not advising to run the Removal Tool; just a convenient place to get the "save product key" instructions.)

If you are ready to proceed, good luck and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rose_Petal (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, you're right it was partitioned that way by Asus, I don't really know how all that works so haven't changed anything myself.
Thanks for your help, I'm going to go ahead with it now.


----------



## Rose_Petal (Aug 25, 2012)

Update: just completed the factory restore and everything is back to running smoothly! So relieved.

Thanks TerryNet.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Great! Glad "we" got through the process. 

You're welcome.

If you ever get tight for space you could get some help/advice here for how you can use that DATA partition. A partition, by the way, is just a section of a disk that in many respects can be treated as if it were a complete disk by itself.


----------

